

Want More Users and Customers? Stop Talking About Yourself - waterhole
http://uxmovement.com/content/want-more-users-and-customers-stop-talking-about-yourself

======
Stormbringer
Interesting stuff. I suspect this is a good litmus test for early startups, if
you can't easily make the transition from talking about yourself to addressing
your customers needs, it probably indicates that you don't have a good
understanding of what the customer really wants... and I'd consider that a
worrying sign.

On the other hand, my experience with the entrepreneurial charismatic leader
types is that they _do_ tend to talk about themselves a lot. They lay out a
vision and then inspire people to follow them, and it is that narcistic streak
that fuels their charisma.

So the basic skills for building a team could be quite different (or even
opposed!) to those of acquiring customers. Fascinating stuff. I wonder if this
is part of the reason why having two founders is usually more effective than
just one, and why those two founders often seem to have wildly different
personalities.

